# Artisan with Dalian Amazon roaster



## DocRoast (May 8, 2017)

Hi, Has anybody tried using Artisan software with a Dalian Amazon roaster? What success have you had and do you get acceptable graphs?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

A year later, yes!

In three steps:

- first, I tried with supplied K-Type with no interpretable results.

- then, I re-routed RT probe to MyPCLab USB module for testing purposes - worked ok. With 6mm sheaths (or is it 1/4in?) I couldn't really tweak Artisan to show constant rise, curves were a bit zig-zag'ish

- just this week, I installed two Dual PT-100 sensors and connected both controllers as well as MyPCLab. Readings are a bit off, still, but over the weekend I should be able to fix it









Looking forward to my next roast where I'll have to redo my last working profile (Finca Medina - Antigua, Guatemala)

Will post my experience!

PS: I still use an old version of Artisan (believe it's around V0.8 or so) for my roast computer is vintage by now...


----------



## tonescout (Feb 8, 2019)

and another year later!!

I am going to install Artisan on my new Dailan - any experience that can be shared?

Thanks,

Rich


----------

